# Knott Waterproof Hubs



## LDUBS (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a late model EZ Loader trailer. It has Knott Waterproof hubs. Did some quick googling and apparently these are "no maintenance" and maker says to not add bearing buddies. Anyone have experience with how these hold up?


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't, but I am curious as to why no buddy hubs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 23, 2016)

They are a sealed bearing. No practical way to add grease.

This thread suggests they are not very reliable. You may want to change to std tapered bearing hubs.

https://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?306544-Knott-trailer-bearings/page2&s=b69c6abc82dd2f0b0dd379d1347a0cf9


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 26, 2016)

This is not encouraging. Looks like I have a little time before I might have to take some action. 

Gator, not sure why they (the manufacturer) say not to use bearing buddies other than this is supposed to be a sealed system. Truth be told, I know next to nothing about the whole subject involving bearings, spindles, hubs, etc. Looks like I will be getting an education soon. Haha.


----------



## mbweimar (Jan 3, 2017)

I hope it's "Knott" too late but....STAY AWAY!!!! I bought a Magic Tilt trailer new in 2013 and it came with these hubs. I used the trailer exclusively in saltwater and after the first year I went to repack the bearings. I disassembled the hubs and removed the bearing, which is like an inner and outer bearing in one single race...if that makes sense. I googled the numbers on the bearing and couldn't find any matches. Ended up calling the dealer and getting a whole new torsion axle under warranty. The new axle had normal tapered spindles luckily.


----------



## skipper123 (Jun 10, 2017)

One reason not to use bearing buddies is they pressurize the hub, hub has a rear seal. What happens to the rear seal when you put pressure on the hub ? Ever wonder why you have grease on the back side of your wheels when bearing buddies I mean killers is used. The pressure blows out the seal and wala grease everywhere. That's not the bad part, that seal also keeps water out, YIKES I don't know who invented the easy lube axel with the grease fitting in the end of the axel but that's the cats meow. Its the one that has a little rubber plug in the dust cap that you just pull out and pump grease into the end of the axel which flows out between the bearings and back to the dust cap to tell you its full with out pressure. No place for water because the hub is full of grease and the seal stays intact. Now that's some good engineering right there and no bearing killers needed.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 10, 2017)

Well the hubs your referencing is from Tracker. Are at least there the ones they have been using for many years. I have found with my trailer hubs, that the rubber plug on the end. Will get old and shrink are crack. This will sling grease out and let water in. 

So what I do, and a few other guys I know. And a few guys on another site does. Some just buy new plugs every year so they stay tight and good. Or as I do. 2, after putting new grease in with the zerk until old grease is pushed out and new grease is showing. I take the zerk out. And put a Buddy Hub on. Then put just enough grease in it to take the air out, usually just one pump of the gun. This totally keeps the water out and the grease in. You're not putting any force on the seals. Doing this I have gone to seasons before taking the hubs off. And no water in the grease looks brand-new still. Yes it's a little more work but like I say, I don't have to touch them very often. The easier path would be just to make sure those rubber plugs are new every season so that they stay tight and not dry rotted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2017)

Darn...this is such a great site! Thanks, Gator Glen et al.

*" The easier path would be just to make sure those rubber plugs are new every season so that they stay tight and not dry rotted."*

I have those types of hubs. I just bought a new rubber cap since the old one crumbled when I went to put grease in. I did buy an extra cap but never thought about a replacement system every year. I'll own a handful of them now.

thanks again, richg99

p.s. just made a note to do this job on my birthday, every year!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 11, 2017)

Now I am confused, which is kind of my normal state I guess. 

GatorGlen and Rich, I think you are referring to something different than the Knott Waterproof hubs I have. As far as I can tell there is no rubber plug. Am I missing something?


----------



## richg99 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry if I added to the confusion. 

I believe that the hubs that GatorGlen referred to are called EZHubs. 

They are NOT Knott hubs. 

I found this video. They appear to be the ones that are on my spindles. 
https://www.sltrailers.com/site/mobile?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.sltrailers.com%2FWhat_are_EZ_Lube_Hubs_.html%3Fgclid%3DCjwKEAjw1PPJBRDq9dGHivbXmhcSJAATZd_BCIeQX56Ldyp-t9m6m6NIPFm_hMCBAx4_z8-5wB8sgxoCRC3w_wcB#2618


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry, yes the hubs me and skipper 123 where referring to are the ones in richg99 video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem guys. Got my hopes up for a minute. Hahah.


----------

